# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Brain-computer interface devices >  Muse S, brain-sensing headband, InteraXon Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - InteraXon Inc.

Home page - choosemuse.com/muse-s

producthunt.com/posts/muse-s-gen-2

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Muse S (Gen 2)

Oct 20, 2021




> Meet the next generation of Muse S.
> 
> Using advanced EEG technology to respond to your mind, heart, and breath, Muse S is a comfy brain sensing headband that helps you understand & track how well you focus, sleep and recharge so you can refocus during the day and recover each night.
> 
> Immersive & intelligent sleep soundscapes (aka Digital Sleeping Pills), personalized insights, and forget-it’s there comfort give you the ultimate home sleep support. Experience the next evolution in sleep technology with Muse S (Gen 2).

----------

